# mulberries out the wazoo



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

My boy and I picked 7 gallons of mulberries yesterday. I washed all,putting some in freezer some in fridge. Made 15 half pints of jam. 8 of them have all the little stems removed. Not doing that again. Just eat the little devils already! Still have tons to pick. Been a good year for them here. Will make pie filling on Wednesday. Quart jars will go faster.Mmmmmm delicious!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky you! I've been picking mine too and they are good this year. I juice mine and can that till I can make jelly. Gets me around the stem.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

My mother-in-law always juiced her berries and canned the juice. Then, in the midst of winter when she had down time, she used her juice to make the best jelly. She put her jelly in pretty jars and gave it for Christmas presents with a loaf of homemade bread. Yummm.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Mulberries... Mmmm!!!  One of my favorites for jelly. But I like 'em very ripe.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Wish I had some here...all I have are blackberries...jam, jelly, filling, syrup...gets old after awhile


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Recipes or links, please. 

A volunteer tree I've been watching for years is a mulberry and this year is loaded.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Makes me sad that we have non bearing mulberries. They sound delicious. Of course we probably wouldn't get any. The birds take everything not absolutely secured.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Where I grew up in PA, it was sort of a given that people would let some mulberry trees grow and produce for the birds in hopes that they would leave other fruits alone. I don't know if it was just a myth or whether there was some truth to that.

Last year, I had sort of a pipe dream of sorts about laying down a sheet under the mulberry tree and shaking some branches in the hopes that the really ripe berries would fall just from shaking the limbs. Never got to try it out, though. Seemed like it would beat trying to pick them all by hand.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

I always think that I will do the blanket under the tree thing too! But the main tree we pick from split a few years ago and drags the ground all the way around. The thing is massive. We can reach a huge number of berries from the ground. I use two hands to pick, one to gently tap berries into the other. I only pick the ripest ones. I think when done as jam ours taste a lot like blackberry. I don't mind the seeds or stems, both are small on this particular tree. I can some whole for cobbler. My kids love it mixed with blue berries and blackberries. I may juice some next year if we have another huge crop. I picked well over 10 gallons. Plums are coming soon!


----------



## JennN (Jun 15, 2015)

I am new to canning, mulberries, homesteading, AND this forum, lol!

How do you can whole berries? Are the packed with a syrup or juice? I'd love directions if you don't mind sharing. We've picked about 4 gallons so far with more coming on every day.

Thanks so much.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

When I can them whole I wash and pick out any debris then put in pan with a tiny amount of water adding sugar once warmed over medium heat, stirring occasionally. I do bring to a quick boil then pack into hot jars. (I cheat and run the jars thru the pots and pans cycle on the dishwasher sometimes to preheat them). They make their own juice though it seems you could pack them in a medium syrup, just enough to coat them. I use a small amount of pectin too, I think it keeps them fresher tasting. I hot water bath them for around 8 minutes. I highly recommend the Ball canning and preserving book if you don't have it. Here,Walmart has it or Amazon online. I don't follow a recipe usually but it's pretty hard to mess them up. Any recipe for blackberries seems to work just as well for our mulberries.


----------



## Farmking (Oct 10, 2014)

What method do you use to juice them. This sounds like something I would like to try.


----------



## boolandk (Sep 20, 2003)

Mulberry wine sounds good!


----------



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

We make gallons of mulberry wine every year and it is one of my favorites. We also mix them blackberries and so a black/mul wine. I always pick my mulberries by laying out a sheet and just shaking it.


----------



## schultzaud (Jul 17, 2015)

We make wine with our mulberries as well. Through trial and error we have learned that putting all the fruit into jelly bags or cheesecloth can make your life much easier. You can just squeeze the juice out after the fermentation step.


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think I have ever tried a Mulberry...

Scott


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

TraderBob said:


> Wish I had some here...all I have are blackberries...jam, jelly, filling, syrup...gets old after awhile


BITE YOUR TONGUE!!! That is considered a terroristic statement around here!

I would trade all of my mulberry trees for blackberry bushes any day!


----------

